# Becoming agorophobic



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm still having diarrhea problems and have for a decade now but lately I seem to be getting really really anxious all the time. I don't go out anywhere except to work and home from work, I order shopping online and thinking about going out anywhere makes me terrified. I take proporanolol everyday and they do help to calm me down a bit but not enough. I'm considering going back to the doctors to see if they have anything stronger I can try. Do you know if they have stronger medications to help panic attacks. I didn't have any of this until the ibs which I guess has done it's damage. I would appreciate any advice with what to do next? I take immodiums daily but still get diarrhea fairly frequently.


----------



## SeanB (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Claireuk, My doctor prescribed me propranolol (10 mg) for a short amount of time, for anxiety.I can't say it helped much.I am also in a similar situation, My fears keep me at home,I doubt I have it nearly as bad as you, but i'm still afraid. Don't quote me on this, i'm no expert, but I believe antidepressants help with anxiety also. Explain to your doctor your situation, i'm sure he'll try to set you up with some stronger medication.Best of luck, Sean.


----------



## butterfly:) (Dec 23, 2010)

I also have tried propranolol for anxiety with not much luck. For me, I found the best combintion to be an antidepressant that is more sedating (like mirtazapine or trazodone) alongside graded exposure with a therapist, or a trusted friend/relative that you feel safe with. The more you stop going out, the harder it is going to be in the long run. Try to get out of the house every single day, even if only for a short walk.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am like you claire, I dont want to go out and if I do I have panic attacks, my IBS-D then keeps me in the toilet for ages. I am on andtidepressants, 45mg Mirtazapine and for the Anxiety I take Buspar 10mg three times a day, they were helping, but now I find myself getting worse every day, I dont work, I hate people coming to the house and I hate going out, I have become very withdrawn and find things harder to cope with every day.I have had CBT and seen a pyschiatrist, but still find every day hard to cope, Ive tried hypnotherapy cds, but they did not help either. I always make sure I am locked in in the house even when my husband is home. I dont go shopping, my husband does it all. I live in fear of what ifs all the time. I do understand how you feel.


----------



## totalhysteria (Feb 11, 2010)

cherrypie09 said:


> I am like you claire, I dont want to go out and if I do I have panic attacks, my IBS-D then keeps me in the toilet for ages. I am on andtidepressants, 45mg Mirtazapine and for the Anxiety I take Buspar 10mg three times a day, they were helping, but now I find myself getting worse every day, I dont work, I hate people coming to the house and I hate going out, I have become very withdrawn and find things harder to cope with every day.I have had CBT and seen a pyschiatrist, but still find every day hard to cope, Ive tried hypnotherapy cds, but they did not help either. I always make sure I am locked in in the house even when my husband is home. I dont go shopping, my husband does it all. I live in fear of what ifs all the time. I do understand how you feel.


Hi,I used to be terrified of going out, and if I did go anywhere I needed to know EXACTLY where the nearest toilet was. I had some hypnotherapy for the anxiety and it has really helped with things. I think worrying about it made it 10 times worse. I would really recommend it.


----------

